# on a lark...



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

I've found a GA20! It's on an old, old, old ('89 maybe) maxima. 8 valve, carburated. Looks horrible, and looks like a hamster-wheel installed in that huge maxima engine bay... posting pictures next time.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2002)

pics


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

maybe tomorrow. I'm going over there armed with a camera and a flashlight today.


----------

